
Tech to Detect Misinformation Will Be More Expensive Than Tech Which Produces It - YazIAm
https://sourcedfact.com/blog/tech-to-detect-misinformation-vs-to-produce-it
======
amackera
Super interesting. I love the point about “journalism’s proof of work”.

Very excited to see developments in this area directly tackling systemic
problems in journalism and reporting.

------
nahimn
Getting to 90% is always easier than that last mile of perfection. This is
spot on for content

